# granola recipe



## JessR2 (Jul 9, 2003)

I'm new to this message board, but I've been suffering from IBS (mostly D) for several years. I've just received a recipe for granola that is supposed to be helpful - Does anyone know anything about Dr. Tran's granola? Here's the recipe if anyone is interested - eat some daily (morning & night) And it is supposed to help a lotDr. Tran's Granola > >8 cups oats (regular or quick cooking) >1 cup finely chopped nuts (peanuts, walnuts, pecans, almonds, or >seeds like pumpkin) >1 cup bran >Stir dry ingredients together >1 cup oil (canola) >1 cup honey (heat in microwave to make it easy to stir into >ingredients) >Mix both into dry ingredients and stir well. Spread into 2 or 3 >cookie sheets with sides >and put into cold oven. Bake at 250 degrees for 1 1/2 hours. >Turn oven off and leave overnight. >


----------

